# Jon boat floor help



## JohnBenoit09 (Mar 14, 2009)

I understand to not make a floor out of treated plywood due to the copper. Im in the construction buisness and we use a product called Advantec. Its what is used on the sub-floor and is totally waterproof pretty much and when water makes contact, its automatically beads up in balls and repels. Question: Would this work well for my jon boat flooring? I will have carpet on top. Thanks


----------



## fi8shmasty (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes it would, But I am sure it is 3/4 material. I use 1/2 or 5/8 cdx. Spray some thompsons on it after it is cut and away you go. A lot lighter than 3/4 material. Carpet glue wil stick to the thompson also.


----------



## Psychohillbilly (Mar 14, 2009)

yeah hahahahaha! not


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Mar 14, 2009)

soo marine plywood is my best bet?


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Mar 15, 2009)

i've never heard the thing about the copper in the plywood, but i used some treated plywood for the floor of my little 12' jonboat....it's been in it for quite a few years now with no negative effects....BUT, the flooring is simply dropped in in sections between the ribs, and if it really gets wet, i just pop them up and let them dry...

there is another option that a boat mechanic/friend of mine used in replacing the rotted out floor in an old bass tracker....he got regular exterior plywood and painted/coated/sealed it in fiberglass resin....

i've since used that trick to replace the rotted out transom in that same little 12' jonboat...and that was well over 15 years ago...

it's still as strong as the day i replaced it....

just another possiblity..


----------



## kikkup (Mar 15, 2009)

First of all treated plywood is treated for bugs not rot, I'm with Tim, You're best bet is to coat it with fiberglass resin, If you seal it good it will never rot, and make sure you get 5 or 7 ply marine plywood, some of these places are selling Plywood that is not real marine plywood..
Just my 2 cents
Steve


----------



## cody spires (Mar 15, 2009)

if you could find some sheet aluminum, that would your
best bet. easy to handle, remove and you don't have to
worry about rotting. also, can glue carpet to it easily.


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales (Mar 16, 2009)

I used advantec for mounting my seats to on top of my benches and for the front deck...  worked fine and is holding strong.  I didn't bother with flooring because I wanted to keep mine as light as possible.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm not sure how your boat is set up... Mine has bench seats  so I cut a piece of plywood top fit snugly between the two then I notched it out where the ribs come up the sides of the hull, That allows it to sit flat in the bottom (across the ribs) and there is no rocking or shifting- it is solid just like it was attached to something but it is actually just laying inthe bottom of the boat. 
I then covered it with the carpet and I can take it in and out as needed. My set up has been this way for at least 10 years.  I'm pretty sure I water sealed the wood  beforehand  and I just stapled the carpet on the bottom side like an upholsterer would a seat.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 16, 2009)

> i've never heard the thing about the copper in the plywood, but i used some treated plywood for the floor of my little 12' jonboat....it's been in it for quite a few years now with no negative effects..



The preservative has been changed from an arsenic based compound to a copper based compound that is incompatible with aluminum.

As for using "marine plywood", it is a special grade of fir plywood, with A/A faces to make fairing and finishing easier.  The gaps on the interior plies can only be 1/8" vs. 1/4" inch for common exterior ply.  Whether or not the plywood is "marine" or not has nothing to do with the durability of the sheet of plywood.

For floors, there is no reason at all to not use a good grade of exterior plywood, especially if you are going to carpet it.  If you really want to waterproof it, then use epoxy not polyester resin (the common resin in stores).  A thin coat of polyester resin offers little more resistance to water intrusion than a good coat of paint.

On the other hand, you can just paint it with a high quality paint (porch paint, etc.) on both sides, and the edges especially, and if you renew the paint occasionally the plywood will last as long as you want.  

Personally, I like a good looking paint job better than carpet.  Carpet just always seems to catch every hook I get near it.


----------



## Big Country (Mar 16, 2009)

reynold-bond


----------



## hipster dufus (Mar 16, 2009)

*floor*

i did it like jay. force fit 1/2 ply between the seats, then built a box out of 1 x 12s to extend my front deck. i had scrap lumber and carpet laying around. it will pop right out if i need to.no matter what u do it will eventually rot or the carpet will need to be replaced. i tried to keep the weght and the cost down. when it is time to do over i will do the same. i have about 5 yrs on this setup. very functional and cheap


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Mar 16, 2009)

What you did Jay is just what I want to do. I will put the floor in while fishing but take it out while duck hunting. I've heard from tinboats.net that over years treated ply-wood will eat away at the alumiunum. Alot of guys said they have had that happened so I just wanted to make sure I would be ok with advantec hoping there would be no copper in it. Thanks Guys!! O yeah, 1/2" or 3/4"??


----------



## flatheadz (Mar 16, 2009)

*floor*

A sheet of 4x8 1/8 inch of aluminium is $90 and you forget about never do it again Good luck


----------

